# SDHC memory cards



## beachgrl (Nov 10, 2008)

Has anyone tried/or is using an 8G card?  I have a 4G in my Kindle for all my Audible books, but can I use an 8?  I am afraid of damaging my K. by inserting something not compatible.  Thanks in advance for your replies!


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

There's a long discussion of various SD cards as a sticky at the top of the Accessories forum. . . 

Ann


----------



## marianneg (Nov 4, 2008)

It's highly unlikely that an 8GB card will hurt your Kindle in any way.  I think the worst that could happen is that it wouldn't recognize all of the available memory, or possibly that you could get into some kind of indexing loop that runs your battery down.  People have reported successfully using up to 16GB cards, though, so I'd try it.


----------



## beachgrl (Nov 10, 2008)

Sorry, Ann, I missed the discussion about 8G's.  Found my answer there too, thanks.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

No worries.  I just referred you because that's a pretty extensive thread.  I guess SD cards are kind of cross topic. . .they are an accessory, but may also require tips and tricks to work right!  Glad you found your answer!

Ann


----------



## stevene9 (Nov 9, 2008)

I have an 8 gig Sandisk card that works great in the Kindle. Got it at Best Buy.

Steve


----------

